# Lat exercises



## GearPro

For anyone that hasn’t seen Jeff’s channel, here’s his video on lat exercises. His approach is scientific, functional, and really does work when you apply it in the gym. I’ve been having trouble activating my left lat since I had shoulder surgery last year and I’m going to try these exercises and report back on my progress in a few weeks. 

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-VdTS9HF1mY[/ame]


----------



## Viking

Some good movements. The key for most is driving your elbows down into your sides. There are many exercises and angles but that is usually the main thought when it comes to the form to activate the lats. I also do some back exercises with one arm at a time. I get a better connection doing one arm at a time. Someone posted about one armed seated cable rows on here and I have been doing those recently. I also perform them for lat pulldowns as well. Whenever I drive my elbow down into my side I feel a strong contraction in my lat.


----------



## ASHOP

GearPro said:


> For anyone that hasn’t seen Jeff’s channel, here’s his video on lat exercises. His approach is scientific, functional, and really does work when you apply it in the gym. I’ve been having trouble activating my left lat since I had shoulder surgery last year and I’m going to try these exercises and report back on my progress in a few weeks.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-VdTS9HF1mY



I really like this guy. He knows exercise function and the human body. He had a video about shoulders and rotator cuffs and how to avoid injuries. I will post it later if I can find it.


----------



## d2r2ddd

yes, i've learn alot fm him too. Especially those exercises which causes hernia


----------



## lycan Venom

I got a many guys into athlean x youtube videos. Fucking dude knows his shit. Bet the guy makes a killing training pro athletes.


----------



## AGGRO

I have followed his videos for years. He always posts great content.


----------



## GearPro

d2r2ddd said:


> yes, i've learn alot fm him too. Especially those exercises which causes hernia



Saw that one. It was an eye opener. Changed a couple things in my routine, immediately.


----------



## Viking

GearPro said:


> Saw that one. It was an eye opener. Changed a couple things in my routine, immediately.



Never seen that but will check it out now.


----------



## Viking

I found two. I don't do one armed db rows often but it's good to know.


Hernias from Working Out (COMPLETE GUIDE!) - YouTube








This Exercise CAUSES Hernias (IT'S VERY POPULAR!) - YouTube


----------



## davidg

I'm not familiar with this channel on YouTube, although I've watched many workouts there, including Tabata. I like that he explains how to do it, what muscles work, what mistakes can be made, it's great. Thanks for the video.


----------

